# Echolot welches soll man kaufen ???



## jochen0504 (30. August 2003)

Hallo

ich wollte mir ein Echolot kaufen, welches ist da zu empfehlen !
Preis/Leistung !
Wer kann mir da Tips geben !

Beste Grüsse

Jochen


----------



## Kunze (30. August 2003)

Hallo Jochen!

Ich besitze ein portables Lowrance X - 85.

Für Norwegen und heimische Gewässer ideal.

Kauf dir das Nachfolgemodell X - 91 und du machst nichts falsch. #h


----------



## hardy (30. August 2003)

@ jochen0504
mit den echoloten ist das wie mit aller elektronik. heute gekauft und morgen schon veraltet.
als erstes muss man wissen, wozu das echo gebraucht wird; hier ist speziell die zu erwartende tiefe gemeint. danach kann man zwischen vielen firmen und noch mehr type auswählen. Lowrance ist aber meines wissens am meisten vertreten und wenn man sich ein vorgängermodell zulegt, kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen aber eine menge teuro´s sparen.
habe heute neue prospekte von NWF bekommen. die vertreiben unter anderem humminbird. da ist ein farb- echo dabei mit mehreren sendekegel zu gleicher zeit, die begrüssen die fische shon mit dem vornamen! ob sowas günstig ist?
wo ich wert darauf gelegt habe ist, das man die dämlichen fischsymbole ausschalten kann. das ist der grösste unsinn.

gruss hardy


----------



## Jensfeld (30. August 2003)

Ich bin auch hardys Meinung. Es liegt daran, in welcher Tiefe du fisschen willst. Ich denke nicht, dass du ein echolot brauchen wirst, mit dem du auf 200 meter jede einzelne Fischschuppe erkennst, es sei den du benötrigst tatsächlich ein echolot mit 6000w sendeleistung für Tiefen bis 1000 meter, aber wer hat so viel Schnur auf der Rolle? hier für heimische Gewässer und vielleicht noch vor der Küste reichen. Meiner Meinung nach 1000W Sendeleistung ( ca. 180m tiefe) vollkommen aus. Aber ich würde schon wert darauf legen, dass es Lowrance oder Eagle ist. Die sind übrigens absolut baugleich, wobei Eagle meist etwas günstiger ist. Das wichtigste ist, dass man die Fish ID ausstellen kann. bei den teureren Modellen hat man meist auch noch einen Heckgeber für die Geschwindigkeit, ist aber nicht wirklich nötig.
Ich stand vor ein paar wochen ebenso vor der frage, welches Echolot ich mir zulege. Ich habe mich für ein Eagle cuda 168 entschieden. Neupreis mit geber für Tiefe und so Ohne geschwindigkeit lag bei 169,- Euro. Das display ist gross genug und es hat genug spielereien unter anderem Fish ID Off/ON.

Bei fish ID on erkennt der jeden Grashalm als fish und du hast das display über einer Krautbank Schwarz von den fischsymbolen.
man braucht nur eins, wo man vernünftige Fischsicheln sieht und schwärme erkennt.
Ach ja, die Greyline ist auch noch wichtig.
aber am besten lässt du dich im Bootshandel beraten.

Schöne grüsse und ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## jochen0504 (30. August 2003)

*!*

@ all

Danke für die Antworten

Habe mal bei Ebay reingesehen

da gibt es Lowrance  X-87, X-88, x-97, X-98 !

Sind diese Baugleich mit X-91 oder ?
Ist es besser gleich mit akku zu kaufen (sicherlich !!!!)


Gruss

Jochen


----------



## Jirko (30. August 2003)

hallo jochen,

die frage ist halt, welche tiefenbereiche du abloten möchtest. solltest du mit den gedanken spielen, in norwegens fjorden auf fischpirsch zu gehen, muß es schon ein lot mit einer sendeleistung von mindestens 2.400 watt, einem hochauflösendem display und einer abdeckung eines tiefenbereiches von bis zu 400m (mindestens 300m) sein.

in diesem fall kann ich dir das lowrance x-97er empfehlen :k. ein feines teil. HIER eine page mit den gängigen fishfindern. dort findest du auch ein datenblatt des x-97ers.

wenn du weitere hilfe benötigst, dann wende dich doch einfach mal an holger aus´m board (acp-holger). holger hat sich auf den verkauf von fishfindern spezialisiert und kennt sich diesbezüglich bestens aus #h


----------



## Fishbuster (30. August 2003)

Ich habe ein nagelneues GARMIN 240 Echolot zu verkaufen, hatte ich gekauft als Reserve. Aber das andere eingebaute Garmin 240 arbeitet sehr gut. Ich gebe es ab für 400 Euro. Bei Interesse sende mir eine Mail: fishbuster@gmx.net


----------



## Kunze (30. August 2003)

Hallo!

Einige Erklärungen und Tipps findest du auch hier unter Echolote.

@ Fishbuster: Sei so nett und mache dein Echolotangebot unter  dieser  Rubrik. Dort ist es wesentlich besser aufgehoben. 

Danke im voraus.  :m #h


----------



## schroe (11. September 2003)

Hallo Martin,
wir hatten dieses Jahr das Lowrance X91 in Norwegen im Einsatz. Das Gerät gab die Grundstruktur bei ruhigem Wetter bis 340m Tiefe wieder. Bis 150m konnte man noch Kleinfischschwärme, die sich dann als Schellis enttarnten ausfindig machen. Selbst bei einem veränderten Geberwinkel verlor das Gerät sein Signal nicht.

Das Eagle und Lowrance baugleich sein sollen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Unserem X91 lag eine kombinierte Bedienanleitung beider Geräte (X91 / Fishmark 240) bei. Optisch sind sie wohl ident, die Menüführung ist auch ident, jedoch ist das X91 in der Anleitung mit einer Leistung von 3000Watt (p-p), 375 Watt (RMS) angegeben und das Eagle Fishmark 240 mit lediglich 1500 Watt (p-p), 187,5 Watt (RMS) angegeben.
Also der Hälfte der Wattleistung des X91.
Wie sich der Unterschied in der Praxis auswirkt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Letztes Jahr benutzten wir ein Garmin 160 Blue mit ähnlichen Leistungsangaben wie es das X91 hat. Sogar mit Dualfrequenzgeber.
Das Garmin zeigte sich äusserst empfindlich auf einen falsch eingestellten Geberwinkel und verlor des öfteren bereits bei 130m das Signal. Ein Highlight war die Angabe eines 240m Signals (Bestbedingungen). Hatte das Garmin sein Signal mal verloren, half es nur noch, bis auf 30m tiefes Wasser zurückzukehren, das Signal wieder zu finden und ganz langsam erneut Fahrt ins Tiefere aufzunehmen. Nervig.


----------

